# Need Outboard motor repair



## rifleman (Nov 27, 2007)

I live in Ogden...and have been unsuccessful at finding anyone who can work on outboard motors. Any ideas out there? 

I bought a 14' Aluminum boat last year with a 15 horse Evinrude (1991). I could not get it to start. Finally found someone who supposedly repaired them. He kept if for two months and then returned it. Went out on Pineview...it started...but it won't idle. If I manually keep the choke half open, it will idle but in gear with gas it dies. 

OK OK...so I am showing my ignorance. Most likely a carb prob? fuel injectors? Anyway...I don't care. I just want to pay the money and get a motor that works. Any suggestions? My boy is counting on you!

Trust me...he is not suffering for lack of fishing. He hits Glasmann daily and he and I fly fish the streams weekly. But Pineview and Willard are calling!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

rifleman said:


> I live in Ogden...and have been unsuccessful at finding anyone who can work on outboard motors. Any ideas out there?
> 
> I bought a 14' Aluminum boat last year with a 15 horse Evinrude (1991). I could not get it to start. Finally found someone who supposedly repaired them. He kept if for two months and then returned it. Went out on Pineview...it started...but it won't idle. If I manually keep the choke half open, it will idle but in gear with gas it dies.
> 
> ...


Lee's in Hyrum is your man. It is worth the drive to get your motor fixed the right way the first time. Second choice(though not a good one) is Dicks in Clearfield. They are an Evinrude/Johnson repair shop.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Agree with LH2 Lee's in Hyrum is the best. Only place we take our boat. A bit of a drive but IMHO worth it.

Here's a link to his web sight so you can give him a call.

http://www.leesmarinesvc.com/

Next there's the Boat Dude in Ogden...don't know about this guy but just wanted to provide another option for you. I do believe the Boat Dude has a truck and will come to your house.

So there you have it and we wish you the best of luck. We know first hand what it's like when the motor don't work and you want to F-I-S-H... 

Good luck.

:wink: :wink:


----------

